# how i make my feature ring for my segment bowls



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

*how i make my feature ring for my segment bowls *

hi fellow lumberjocks i was asked a number of times to explain how i did the feature i am self taught and learned by making loads of mistakes and lots of fire wood ,so this is the system i use there may be a harder way if any one has any ideas please let me know i am always willing to learn new things .
well i start the feature ring by making a laminate board with a 3/8 by 1 ''strip of purple hart for the middle .
then 2 stripes of wengy at 3/16 by i'' .then 2 stripes of 3/8 by 1'' iroko .and 2 stripes of maughney at 3/4 by 1''


then glue them to gether you start witch the purple heart in the center with the two wenge on either sides glue and clamp when the glue is set then glue on the two iroko and clamp them when the glue is set glue on the 2 maughney .
i find it better to do it in stages it keeps the sstrips from sliding about so much 
when the glue has set it is time to cut it into segments the first thing is to set your miter sled at 50 degree angel you can cut them at any angel but different angels will give you different lengths of segments but that is for another day for this feather ring i cut thees at 50 degree angel set your stop block on the miter sled at 13/16 from the blade that is the size you will need to cut the segments if we cut them any bigger it will make the feather ring to thick

nd





you will need to cut 24 segments




then take 2 segments and turn one around so when you put the 2 togher you have a v shape glue and clamp








when the glue is set over night set your miter sled at 15 degrees and set the segment against the stop block and at
cut one end of the segment as close to the v as possible




when you have the 12 segments cut on one side you will need to reset your stop block to cut the segments on the other side the idea is to keep the segments as long as possible the longer the segments the bigger the ring will be if the segment is 3 inches long you will end up with a ring of 11 and a half about 11 and 1/8 when turned


when you have all 12 segments cut all the same size it is very importing to have the segments all cut exactly the same size and at the same point of the design if the are not it will show up when you glue up but you can use a space in between each segments help to split up the patron the spacer is cut at 90 degree about 1/8 or a 1/4 thick the choice is yours
















http://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx318/mccormickhugo/IMG_1172.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]







now that the glue up is all done just sand it flat and desing your bowl or vase around the featcher ring



hope this will help to explain some of the questions i was asked sorry it took me so long to do this blog but the pen and i don't get on to well not my strongest point if you have any problem or don't understanding any thing please don't be afraid to ask all questions and comments welcome

branch


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

branch said:


> *how i make my feature ring for my segment bowls *
> 
> hi fellow lumberjocks i was asked a number of times to explain how i did the feature i am self taught and learned by making loads of mistakes and lots of fire wood ,so this is the system i use there may be a harder way if any one has any ideas please let me know i am always willing to learn new things .
> well i start the feature ring by making a laminate board with a 3/8 by 1 ''strip of purple hart for the middle .
> ...


i'd say this is about as clear as a bowl

thanks for showing branch


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

branch said:


> *how i make my feature ring for my segment bowls *
> 
> hi fellow lumberjocks i was asked a number of times to explain how i did the feature i am self taught and learned by making loads of mistakes and lots of fire wood ,so this is the system i use there may be a harder way if any one has any ideas please let me know i am always willing to learn new things .
> well i start the feature ring by making a laminate board with a 3/8 by 1 ''strip of purple hart for the middle .
> ...


Thanks Branch, sort of worked it out but you have made it much clearer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kayakdude (Oct 19, 2010)

branch said:


> *how i make my feature ring for my segment bowls *
> 
> hi fellow lumberjocks i was asked a number of times to explain how i did the feature i am self taught and learned by making loads of mistakes and lots of fire wood ,so this is the system i use there may be a harder way if any one has any ideas please let me know i am always willing to learn new things .
> well i start the feature ring by making a laminate board with a 3/8 by 1 ''strip of purple hart for the middle .
> ...


branch thank for sharing there is one tool i do not have that is a table saw but i do have a band saw will that work , the other thing is i have a jett mini lethe casn it be done on a mini lethe if not i'll go and by a full size lethe what do you think


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

branch said:


> *how i make my feature ring for my segment bowls *
> 
> hi fellow lumberjocks i was asked a number of times to explain how i did the feature i am self taught and learned by making loads of mistakes and lots of fire wood ,so this is the system i use there may be a harder way if any one has any ideas please let me know i am always willing to learn new things .
> well i start the feature ring by making a laminate board with a 3/8 by 1 ''strip of purple hart for the middle .
> ...


Very well done tutorial. Thank you very much. I am getting into more and more segmented pieces and your steps will help me design new turnings.

Thank You Again.

Scrappy


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

branch said:


> *how i make my feature ring for my segment bowls *
> 
> hi fellow lumberjocks i was asked a number of times to explain how i did the feature i am self taught and learned by making loads of mistakes and lots of fire wood ,so this is the system i use there may be a harder way if any one has any ideas please let me know i am always willing to learn new things .
> well i start the feature ring by making a laminate board with a 3/8 by 1 ''strip of purple hart for the middle .
> ...


hi i am happy that i was able to help i learned a lot from the good people here at LJ so it is only right that i sharing with others .
kayakdude you probably would get away with a band saw if you can keep the cuts accurate a chop saw would be better but there is no harem in trying out the band saw .
i would think that a mini lath would be ok what is the biggest bowl you can make on your lath when you know that just make the feather ring that size but if you can afford to get a bigger lath it would be the way to go have fun

branch


----------



## kayakdude (Oct 19, 2010)

branch said:


> *how i make my feature ring for my segment bowls *
> 
> hi fellow lumberjocks i was asked a number of times to explain how i did the feature i am self taught and learned by making loads of mistakes and lots of fire wood ,so this is the system i use there may be a harder way if any one has any ideas please let me know i am always willing to learn new things .
> well i start the feature ring by making a laminate board with a 3/8 by 1 ''strip of purple hart for the middle .
> ...


branch i appreciate the help your lending me . i do have a band saw and yes i do have a chop saw , i'm off today and plan on doing some glue up on some boards its still cold today 20 below 0 today with 3 feet of snow out there . i have some black palm wood will that work or is it to hard .give input

thank you kayakdude


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

branch said:


> *how i make my feature ring for my segment bowls *
> 
> hi fellow lumberjocks i was asked a number of times to explain how i did the feature i am self taught and learned by making loads of mistakes and lots of fire wood ,so this is the system i use there may be a harder way if any one has any ideas please let me know i am always willing to learn new things .
> well i start the feature ring by making a laminate board with a 3/8 by 1 ''strip of purple hart for the middle .
> ...


hi kayakdude tht bloody cold, we had -19 before xmas and that was so so cold. it was to cold to play in the workshop.it even frooze all my glue. i have a wood stove and even that didnt keep it warm.i hope your workshop is well insultated,lovely an warm so the glue can dry right.so that your rings dont come apart on the lath.have fun.
glad to be of help
looking forward seeing your final bowl
branch


----------



## kronewi (Feb 19, 2010)

branch said:


> *how i make my feature ring for my segment bowls *
> 
> hi fellow lumberjocks i was asked a number of times to explain how i did the feature i am self taught and learned by making loads of mistakes and lots of fire wood ,so this is the system i use there may be a harder way if any one has any ideas please let me know i am always willing to learn new things .
> well i start the feature ring by making a laminate board with a 3/8 by 1 ''strip of purple hart for the middle .
> ...


Thank you for the information. I really appreciate it when anyone is willing to teach how to do a technique. I am really interested in learning more about segmented turning. Anything that someone is willing to teach is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

branch said:


> *how i make my feature ring for my segment bowls *
> 
> hi fellow lumberjocks i was asked a number of times to explain how i did the feature i am self taught and learned by making loads of mistakes and lots of fire wood ,so this is the system i use there may be a harder way if any one has any ideas please let me know i am always willing to learn new things .
> well i start the feature ring by making a laminate board with a 3/8 by 1 ''strip of purple hart for the middle .
> ...


WOW Great post and thx for sharing.


----------

